# Walking Length



## jj3434 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi

I have a 5 month old pup which is full of energy - how long should I walk her for off the lead? I usually go out on my bike with our other dog but assume this will be too much at the moment...


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello JJ and welcome to the forum. 

I have an 18 week old V that is getting that same type of energy build up. My wife and I take him on off lead walks up to twice a day, lasting for about 45 minutes to an hour. 

However these times can vary, its up to you to watch your pup and decide when enough is enough. Sometimes these guys don't realize how tired they actually are until they are back home. 

Outside tempratures are also a big factor when you take you pup out. Our boy, when its hot, gets worn out faster. We aim to take him on his off lead walks in the morning or late evenings when its cooler outside. 

I hope this helps, and if you have anymore questions feel free to ask! Have a nice day.

Jrod


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree, may be a little early to bike.

At 5 months we were taking Miles an hour off his lead. I'm sure he could have gone more, but we were seeing how he reacted. 

Now at 18 months he goes 4+ hours at times. Usually we take him 2 hours at a time, but have taken him as long as 4.5 with plenty of water, snacks, and paw protection. 

Just progress slowly, as if you were in training for a running race.


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

hi,

i have a 9 week old pup and have taken him for regular 20min walks. this weekend we went for a 2.5hour walk in the woods with a half hour sleep in the middle, when we got back at home he was bouncing off the walls! this evening i took him for his first jog, about 15mins and again he was full of energy at home. 

Is it fine if i keep exercising him like this? Seems like everyone else starts way later. He is on Orijen kibble so not really high in carbs and there are no grains in there.

Henning & August


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I do not recommend formal leashed running at this age. Use the search tab to search for threads on the correct running age, there have been many debates about it.


----------



## Henning (Jun 26, 2013)

MilesMom,

ok, I read up a bit and it seems that i am way too soon on the jogging thing. All of it has been done off- leash so far atleast.

Henning & August


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

They have so much energy I know! It's hard not to want to run them. I have an 18 month old and as a marathon runner I'm so glad I can take him with me. We were a bit faster paced with the running, but ok'd with the breeder. We did off lead soft surface short runs 6 months, leashed soft surface short runs at a year and a little longer off lead trail runs, then now at 18 months he will go as long as I will. We do at least 75% of his miles off lead and on trail or the beach. We are still progressing him and I look forward to seeing his full potential. 

We are getting a puppy Friday and it will be hard to start all over again and leave him behind for running!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

@ 6 months we were walking about 1 - 1.5 hours almost every day.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I sometimes have the opposite issue with Cash - tonight on our walk he stopped and laid down 5 times. But keep in mind, he's missing a front leg so that slows him down a bit.  tonight I think he was working me so he could watch the kids at the park play soccer. Penny is a different matter - she could walk forever.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I think as young pups it should be more about the quality of the walk rather than the miles, ie plenty of socialisation walks not too far but meeting all kinds of strangers/scenarios. I wish I'd done that more with Ruby.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

I posted this when our girl was 14 weeks old, http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,6654.0.html

Since about eight months Lyra gets about four hours a day, all off lead. 

The primary concern about exercise is damage to the hips. I posted about this here http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,7564.0.html. I couldn't find any evidence linking length of exercise to hip dysplasia. An interesting point made in the first link is that damage may be greatest where the exercise isn't of a consistent interval which builds up a suitable amount of muscle to support the joint, i.e. dogs that get little exercise during the week and are then taken on long walks at weekends.


----------

